# Egyptian Arabians? Polish Arabians?



## Risingdream (Aug 3, 2015)

What are some personalitie traits and characteristics that are common in Egyptian Arabians? What disciplines do they excel in? What experiences have you had with them(good and bad)? What is it like when you train one? Are mares, more mariesh becuase of the fact that they are already a hot blooded breed? Common health problems? How loyal are they? Really anything you know about them would be much appreciated! 

What are some comparisons between Egypitian and Polish Arabians? Which do you prefer? Thanks!


----------



## bettyk (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a straight Egyptian gelding and a stallion that is 98% Egyptian. The stallion is so smart, and his personality is one in a million. He has a way of communicating that you know precisely what's on his mind. I could take him to any show (which he dearly loved), and no one would know he was a stallion--not even when he was right behind a mare in heat. The more attention he got the better he liked it. He did everything from halter to liberty to hunt seat to dressage to trail riding and did it in style. I'm his person--he is insanely jealous of my other horse and lets me know he's displeased when he smells him on me. He's 27 now and has recently had EPM and a bout or two of founder so I no longer ride him. However, he has the same wonderful attitude and spirit that he always did, and the long handwalks I take him on make his day. When he's bored he makes up his own games, like throwing his ball onto the barn roof and watching it roll back down!

The gelding, who was a stallion for 12 yrs. (now 15), is also very intelligent and highly trainable. I ride him in dressage; and while he doesn't have the work ethic that the other horse has, he's quite athletic. In his previous life, he was a trail horse and worked cattle. He didn't have the interaction with people when he was young as much as my other horse did; perhaps that has something to do with the fact that he doesn't seek you out in the way the stallion does. But, he's a barn favorite and does funny, quirky things that will make you laugh every single day. And, he turns heads wherever he goes.

I don't think they're any more or less healthy than any other horse, but they tend to be hard to beat in endurance. Many of the questions you ask imply that you can make a generalized statement when, in fact, you cannot. I've had five Arabians, and each one was different. All were at least part Egyptian, and I've enjoyed every single one (although the stallion is my very best buddy). The things I like most about the Egyptian horse are its intelligence and--at least in my experience--its desire to be close to you.

There are some Egyptian lines that I personally would avoid if I were looking for a performance horse, but there are just as many really fine ones! Nabiel is my all-time favorite to look for in a pedigree.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

This is just a broad statement, but, in general... the Polish Arabians tend to be a bit more masculine, and are known for being very athletic. Not that Egyptians are not athletic, but many breeders (especially in the United States) seemed to focus for decades on the halter horse only, with the exception of (this is just one farm) Gleannloch Arabians, their Egyptians excelled in both halter and performance. I do prefer the Polish horses, but there are also some Egyptians I really like, a lot (*Tuhotmos, *Serenity Sonbolah, Dalul, El Hilal), and I adore the Babson Egyptians.... the Babson-bred Egyptians are known for their wonderful calm dispositions and are very athletic. The blending of the Polish and Egyptian lines resulted in the extraordinary Russian Arabians, they're wonderful horses (such as *Nariadni and Kilimanjaro).


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

The bloodlines, in the terms of Russian, Polish, Egyptian, Spanish, etc don't really make as much difference as the close up lines or even individual traits of a particular horse. A horse from many generations of nothing but halter is likely to be a bit riskier to take on as an endurance prospect than one who's parents excelled in endurance or racing. That being said, my horse, who's Russian and is definitely halter bred, doesn't have what it takes to be a halter horse, but is an excellent driving horse and we're conditioning him for some LD endurance rides now. He doesn't have the excessive "snort and blow" typical in the halter lines, he looked back at that cart for the first time and just sighed and walked on.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

"Corporal's" ghost is looking over my shoulder, making SURE that I "Like" every one of these posts. =D


----------



## AlKhamsa (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm not an expert. But Compared to Polish bred, Crabbet bred, Russian bred etc., I prefer the true desert strains. Most of the "Champions" look too much like a sea horse for my tastes. Just sayin....


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

I've met a few people over the course of the last year that really like Al-Marah Arabians. I've met two Al-Marah mares and both were just sweethearts. Their breeding is focused on the performance horse, with good dispositions and generally have a good reputation.

I've only ever ridden one stallion in my life. He was a tall, 11 y/o straight egyptian and a total dream. So I am one of those who... I think it's best to judge on a horse by horse basis. I'm by no means any expert, I personally own a Polish Arabian, and people who have met him that don't like Arabians, have said he has changed their negative opinions of Arabians and their temperament because he was sweet. What do non-arabian people think, that these horses are a ball of fire and will explode if the wrong person touches them? lol.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Werecat said:


> I'm by no means any expert, I personally own a Polish Arabian, and people who have met him that don't like Arabians, have said he has changed their negative opinions of Arabians and their temperament because he was sweet. What do non-arabian people think, that these horses are a ball of fire and will explode if the wrong person touches them? lol.


I think people see a horse they are intimidated by and are afraid they can't handle. :icon_rolleyes:

My first and second horses were registered Arabians. Both were American bred, but one went back to Polish breeding (Raffles/Skowronek) and one went back to Egyptian breeding (Ibn Moniet El Nefous).

The Polish bred horse was the perfect first horse......sweet, calm and actually rather lazy. :wink: He was around 14.3 and large boned for an Arabian. 

The Egyption bred horse was smidge taller, finer built, and more high strung. Okay, actually pretty high strung at times. But he was a BLAST to ride and made me appreciate a more forward horse. I would guess people would either find him annoying or intimidating, depending on their level of experience.

Like I said, the Polish bred Arabian was the perfect beginner's horse. I even loaned him out to people that needed an extra horse for a guest to ride. 

As someone else said, I'm sure it is much more the individual horse than who their ancestors are many generations back. 

I love Arabians. Beautiful, intelligent, fun horses.  I really don't have any experience with Arabian mares though, so I can't help you there.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Other than Hombre, every Arabian I've had, bred by me, have been mares. All with lovely personalities. Not mare-ish at all. I believe that is in part to their breeding, inheriting Hombre's laid back, people oriented personality, and their training and handling.
Sasha, who is 1/2 Polish, Crabbet and Russian is tall, refined, lovely mover, doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She looks Polish, has that "Aladdin look" and pretty much reads my mind on what she needs to do, where she needs to be. 

Her daughter, by a SE Stallion, has a GORGEOUS head and neck, is a bit smaller and more compact. She's heavier boned, doesn't move as elegantly as her dam, but is very smart, personable, and at times has a bit of attitude, but not often. A LOT of what you get with an Arabian, besides the obvious beauty and willingness to please depends on their training and handling.

Hombre had been a halter horse before I bought him, and was in race training when I did buy him. Marvelous personality, perfect manners, he taught me to show. He knew when to turn it on, loved an audience, could be full of fire, but as soon as he left the ring, was as laid back as they come. He passed that trait on to his get and grand get. One of my most cherished memories of him is at feeding time, he would come flying across the pasture at a dead run, calling to me, and slide to a stop within inches of me, drop his head to be haltered, and come in. 

Attached is a picture of Sasha's daughter, who is 1/2 Egyptian 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/11O0u6RkmaDxHEcOV8TXhPPD7K6U61m5yX9oOrAbRpEcSdbLsQdkhkxmN3c4ongL/file

Sasha is the horse in my avatar. Sigh....it's So hard to upload pictures via my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

HombresArablegacy said:


> Other than Hombre, every Arabian I've had, bred by me, have been mares. All with lovely personalities. Not mare-ish at all. I believe that is in part to their breeding, inheriting Hombre's laid back, people oriented personality, and their training and handling.
> Sasha, who is 1/2 Polish, Crabbet and Russian is tall, refined, lovely mover, doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She looks Polish, has that "Aladdin look" and pretty much reads my mind on what she needs to do, where she needs to be.
> 
> Her daughter, by a SE Stallion, has a GORGEOUS head and neck, is a bit smaller and more compact. She's heavier boned, doesn't move as elegantly as her dam, but is very smart, personable, and at times has a bit of attitude, but not often. A LOT of what you get with an Arabian, besides the obvious beauty and willingness to please depends on their training and handling.
> ...



Picture of Sasha on the left and Sweetie 


https://www.dropbox.com/s/ufztqj7fkli16ee/2016-02-14%2016.59.56.jpg?dl=0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Werecat said:


> I've met a few people over the course of the last year that really like Al-Marah Arabians. I've met two Al-Marah mares and both were just sweethearts. Their breeding is focused on the performance horse, with good dispositions and generally have a good reputation.
> 
> I've only ever ridden one stallion in my life. He was a tall, 11 y/o straight egyptian and a total dream. So I am one of those who... I think it's best to judge on a horse by horse basis. I'm by no means any expert, I personally own a Polish Arabian, and people who have met him that don't like Arabians, have said he has changed their negative opinions of Arabians and their temperament because he was sweet. What do non-arabian people think, that these horses are a ball of fire and will explode if the wrong person touches them? lol.



I agree about the Al-Marah horses, I have to say they're my most favorite, my idea of the perfect Arabian, and I love their dispositions and athletic ability, and of course they have the class Arabian looks. I saw Dreamazon at the Scottsdale Arabian show in 1989, he was magical.

I find it really funny when people, who are not involved with Arabians, think that Arabians are all a "ball of fire", I've been into Arabians since 1970, and know many people who breed and own Arabians, and several friends who own/show/breed (their stallions are so sweet that anyone can handle them, even the kids, and the kids even show them.... they are of all bloodlines, Egyptian, Polish, and Crabbet). When I was boarding (I boarded at a lot of places) I found that, if I had to pick one breed, that was hard to handle and was explosive, it was the Quarter Horses, maybe it is the QH bloodlines in my area, but I saw some really scary situations involving QHs. So, I really sort of think it all has to with how the horses are handled and trained (3 out of 4 of the QH's I knew of had horrid trainers).


----------

